# White LT-1650 Transmission



## gmagic911x

A 2010 thread was posted with the same problem, but there were no replies, so here we go again 

The hydrostatic transmission on our 2002 White LT1650 quit working in forward and reverse recently. The manual says it's a maintenance free unit and offers nothing in the way of trouble shooting. I've checked the transmission belt, linkages, etc and everything looks normal. I've confirmed that the transmission drive pulley/fan is spinning as the engine runs. There is/was no stange noise or grinding when the throttle is depressed to indicate a failure. Is the hydrostatic transmission bad?


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Id start by checking the linkages to the trans, making sure every thing moves the way its supposed to .

Another thing is how old is the drive belt? An old belt could cause motion issues . 

I have a 99 murray hydro i bot used - it did basically the same thing you described - no forward/reverse motion . I threw on a spare belt i had and then it worked perfectly.


----------



## gmagic911x

All of the linkages to the trans look good. The drive belt isn't broken, but it has a lot of cracks. From what you said, that may be the cause. (?)


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Id replace it - over time they slip and heat up, stretch .


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Maybe you sprung a leak. Usually they're filled with 2.5 quarts of 20w50.


----------



## gmagic911x

I replaced the transmission drive belt, but it didn't fix the problem. The manual states the transmission is sealed and requires no maintenance. I sse that there is an allen recessed plug on top iof the transmission case, but it woun't budge, even with some mechanical advantage. At this point I'm afraid I'll round out the allen recess.


----------



## gmagic911x

I was able to remove the fill plug. The oil level is ok. I've concluded the transmission has failed.


----------

